# Steve Wozniak believes that Microsoft now more innovative than Apple, worried.



## Desmond (Nov 18, 2012)

> Woz spoke at TEDx Brussels this week and his presence electrified the 2,000 people in the audience. Afterwards, I had the great fortune to catch the great man in a characteristically thoughtful mood. We talked about his regrets (none), his optimism about the future of technology, his take on the Scott Forstall saga and, most interestingly, his “worry” that Microsoft has become a more innovative company than Apple. But what most struck me about Steve Wozniak is his comfort in front of the camera. Much has been said about his unworldliness, but Woz is now so savvy, smooth and smart that I wonder whether, if Tim Cook should stumble, Apple might consider bringing him back as their CEO.



Source

PS: I have not seen the video since I am downloading something. Will see later.


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 18, 2012)

apple is dominant atm, hence they dont "need" to innovate.

however, microsoft has dug their own grave, and are now trying to innovate to escape from it. seriously doubtful, considering the so-so windows 8 reception.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 18, 2012)

If Apple don't behave properly then soon they will be in their grave.


----------



## Theodre (Nov 18, 2012)

Apple as doomgiver is is dominant at the moment and maybe thats why they aren't much interested in INNOVATiON  Microsoft has tried their best unlike the last time to innovate and stay in the game. Even after all the negatives about the win8, it have so much to offer unlike the vista, i think whatever the reviews and others blabber, the win8 is going to be a success 

and w0Z should be seriously be  considered as the CEO i like him


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 18, 2012)

Some of the newer patents Apple got seem interesting. Especially the mobile box double into a dock.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 18, 2012)

Probably he should. When Tim Cook fails, he will be up. I will like Apple a whole lot more if Woz was in it.


----------



## Flash (Nov 18, 2012)

I don't think Woz will be crowned in the Apple, unless "Steve" loyalists are there.


----------



## Krow (Nov 18, 2012)

Well iPod launched in 2001 or so afaik. Then Apple didn't innovate till the iPhone in 2007, a category defining product. Then it was the ipad in 2010, another new product category. Been 2.5 years since ipad, in which time we've seen Apple give the world the Retina display. And already the company is stagnating eh? 

Apple is doing fine, Microsoft has only two innovations to its credit since the launch of Windows XP. Windows 8 the hybrid os and hybrid devices for the os. I think Apple is doing better. Can't expect anyone to innovate without juicing their products completely.


----------



## D@rekills4 (Nov 25, 2012)

When was Apple "innovative"?


----------



## Flash (Nov 25, 2012)

D@rekills4 said:


> When was Apple "innovative"?


Man, we should accept the word "Innovative" w.r.t Apple, maybe not now.


----------

